# Two projects for this season.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have another female involved in Project 1 that is on loan from a friend. And I have a couple of other projects happening as well, including one for structure with a female loaned from yet another friend and another project that'll hopefully give me orange pox pinners. Can't wait for the babies to start hatching!

*Project 1...*

Male - "Tragedy"









Female - "Pixie"









Female - "Peaches"









*Project 2...*

Male - "Crush"









Female - "Coral"









Female - a very gravid "Sumi"









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have no idea what you're talking about







, but im assuming its some kind of breeding project. You have quite a collection from what I've seen from you're posts in the past, and plus what I've saw in the reptiles forum. Do you take you're photos on some sort of canvas? They always turn out excellent, nice and clear, and the geckos must be well behaved too









Good luck with the whole thing man and cool Gecko's







love the names.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I take the pics using white poster board, an external flash and a macro lens. It all helps in getting the best possible pics at the end of the day... And the geckos are anything but well behaved. Haha. I just have developed amazing patience over time.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

pictures look awesome, and wow those gecko morphs are awesome. makes me want to get some


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should definitely get some. Some of mine once I start making some awesome babies.









Where in Canada are you located?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

near niagara falls


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

aww they are so sute. i love them
great looking geckos. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> near niagara falls


Lucky! Although the tourists must be an annoyance.

Do you make it to the Mississauga shows?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol i live about 25 mins from the falls so at home i really dont see tourist but i work for a water park in the falls and get to see them every day .... that i can live without

i have been to the show once ... i should go more oftain but never make time it wouldnt take 2 hrs to get there


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I live in Ottawa. That's a 5 hour trip. And I've been to two of the Mississauga shows now. The one last September and the one back in February. I of course go to the Ottawa ones if I'm in town and I've been to a couple of the Montreal ones now as well as it's only about an hour and a half to two hours to get there... What I'm getting at is you have a lame excuse.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Geezus, mettle! Those photos are magazine quality.









Gorgeous! I have a $500 camera, why don't my pics look like that?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol you make a good point, must of what im looking at getting you cant get at the mississauga reptile show so thats part of the reason why i have gone so few times







maybe ill drag my girl friend to the next one.

i have gone the the hamberg reptile shows twice which is an 8hr drive


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> Geezus, mettle! Those photos are magazine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they sell some real junk for $500.









Oh... and the lens on my camera cost more than that.:rasp:

Sometimes it's also just knowing how to use the camera properly, too.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ill be there for sure







. maybe ill finally get some crested gecko's. is that all you will be selling ?

ya my main focus is hots but have some non hots to







corns, beardies, carpets, balls, variable kings, sliders, snappers ..just to name a few


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Because they sell some real junk for $500.
> 
> Oh... and the lens on my camera cost more than that.
> 
> Sometimes it's also just knowing how to use the camera properly, too.


After my syrupy sweet compliment, you shoe me in the nuts!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> ill be there for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now I'm working on breeding some high end crested and gargoyle geckos. In the future I also hope to have _Uroplatus sikorae_ (mossy leaftail geckos) as well as _Rhacodactylus sarasinorum_. Down the line I may get into breeding irian jaya carpet pythons and emerald tree boas but that's far off as I don't have a female for my male ij and I don't have a male for my female etb. My male ij is of breeding age but my female etb is only an '08 so she has a couple years yet before I would breed her... I've never had the ij probed definitively though, but if it turned out female I would probably consider getting a jag male to breed to it. I've also been thinking about setting up a rack for ball pythons but we'll see.

I also have plans to be selling some supplies. I hope to be able to get some of the usual supplement powders as well as solo cups (disposeable food/water dishes that work great for rhacs) and some nice wood for use in terrariums (already have a supplier actually).

I have a website in the works too that I need to hand some material for over to my web developed (he's been bugging me haha)... http://www.rhacshack.com I'm really hoping to have it going by June. Here's a quick screenshot of the basic site layout to give you an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I have a website in the works too that I need to hand some material for over to my web developed (he's been bugging me haha)... http://www.rhacshack.com I'm really hoping to have it going by June. Here's a quick screenshot of the basic site layout to give you an idea of what it will look like.


Nice!!









Will there be a message board?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sounds like your going to be busy, the disposeable dish is a good idea. im sure due to they're supplement powder meals being kinda messy. a jag would be nice and you have some really nice looking geckos. your web page looks cool, cant wait till its done and i can surf through it.

i have a female jag sibling and next week im picking up a pure coastal to mate with it. maybe ill get some nice looking babies out of them.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha no, not planning on having a fourm. Too much effort!

Disposable dishes rule when you have an excessive amount of geckos. Horrible for the environment though. Yikes.

I found out tonight that my ij is a female!!







I'm so psyched about that. And I got offerred the opportunity to pair her with a jag male next season if I want. Though I might not as I don't know if I want to do the breeding loan thing. Another guy said he has about 4 male IJs and might just give me one of his if I want it. So I might do that instead. Breeding loans are annoying to say the least, though the guy would incubate the eggs too. We'll see. It's a year away.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

tuesday im getting a male ... i think i said that already but no matter, im excited to get him







... pairing yours up with a jag male would be sweet but i know what you mean about breeding loans. they can be a pain/ hassle. getting a free male would be sweet though. but like you said you have a year to decide. ill be at least two years away from breeding mine together but it should be fun.


----------

